# New Bunny- Flemish Giant x New Zealand!



## J.Bosley (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello!
I finally got my new bunny :bunnyheart 
After a HUGE debate with myself, and finding myself continuously stalking the ad for these lovely guys, I decided upon the Flemish Giant x New Zealand bunnies I found on Kijiji! I talked to the owner a ton, about cage size, temperament and just if it would be the right fit for me. I had my heart set on the grey and white male, but when I got there I fell for the "normal" brown male! He was SO Sweet!!! She had named him Cupcake, before she knew he was male, based on his sweetness 

His new name is now Murray! He was 11 weeks this past Sunday. Boy is he big! Well, big to me haha. Love him already! Can't wait to get him fixed. He is chinning EVERYTHING.... He's already started bumping me with his head for lovings :hearts


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 24, 2013)

He is so cute, and looks like he is happy!!  Congrats on your new bunny!


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 24, 2013)

bhoffman said:


> He is so cute, and looks like he is happy!!  Congrats on your new bunny!



Thanks! I've started trying to bond him with my female, just short meet and greet through the cages. Until they are both fixed! :biggrin2:

Can't wait to get to know him more, and bond with him more. So cute!


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 24, 2013)

That is awesome. I love getting new rabbits!! HOpe the bonding goes well!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 24, 2013)

Very cute! I love his ears


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am happy I decided on him, opposed to his feisty brother. My little Chive is feisty enough haha


----------



## PaGal (Apr 24, 2013)

He is adorable and nothing wrong with going with your heart! Often it will lead you to the perfect furry family member for you.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 24, 2013)

PaGal said:


> He is adorable and nothing wrong with going with your heart! Often it will lead you to the perfect furry family member for you.



I was just, and am still, worries that I don't have adequate space for him... ugh! His cage right now is about 4.5 feet x 2 feet. I will be increasing that a bit once I re-arrange the room, and he will get at LEAST 1 level, if not 2! Plus he can come out of his cage daily, and go outside in the nicer weather.... I hope it's adequate for him....


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

And some more pictures! Just because he is adorable  He has started nudging me for attention! Not too keen on being held, but he will climb up onto your lap. So far his short meet & greets with my female through the cages are going so well!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2013)

:love::adorable::love:


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! :wave:
I just re-did his cage a big, because he was escaping the temporary setup! It is now 6 feet long, by 2 feet wide. Can't wait to get it complete, with a flooring and a shelf.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 25, 2013)

Murray is certainly a handsome guy! I hope your bunny dates go well


----------



## PaGal (Apr 25, 2013)

If he's at all anything like Thumper (if that's what most Flemish are like) you will be very happy with him. All of the suggested size I have ever seen for a Flemish is at least 24" High X 36" Wide X 48" Long and those never mention free run time so I am sure his cage will be more than adequate.

I do think they need the free run time though. I know Thumper will run around his room but when I let him have run of a couple of rooms then he really opens up and flies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats on the new bunny! :biggrin: He is adorable!


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately things did NOT go well with Murray.... he was bound and determined NOT to stay in his cage, and he freaks out at the door to the room he is in... for his own safety (due to my high prey drive dog) I had to return Murray :cry1: Whenever he got out of the cage my dog went NUTS! Luckily the lady I got him from completely understood... I really liked Murray. But I feel better knowing he is 100% safe.

Looks like it's back to finding a bun that will fit in with my home!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that things didn't work out with Murray, but am really pleased to know that you did a very good thing in recognising it wasn't working out, rather than keeping him because you wanted to if it wasn't the best thing for him. I'm sure Murray will end up in a wonderful home and you will find a bunny that's just the right fit for you


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 26, 2013)

Azerane said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that things didn't work out with Murray, but am really pleased to know that you did a very good thing in recognising it wasn't working out, rather than keeping him because you wanted to if it wasn't the best thing for him. I'm sure Murray will end up in a wonderful home and you will find a bunny that's just the right fit for you



Thanks for the encouragement! I think it was because he was larger and VERY feisty. She doesn't react that way toward my little Lionhead. So I am thinking something smaller...


----------



## Azerane (Apr 27, 2013)

Just because they're smaller, doesn't mean they're any less feisty  Though certainly less likely to break free from their condos.


----------



## DexterRabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

How big is he supposed to get? he is so adorable <3


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Another big bun for our collection...he is gorgeous, I´m just a sucker for the big guys and I so love those big ears. I never tire at looking at pics of them and he looks like he´s settled in well. Like the name as well, it suits him. Hope to hear more about Murray.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 27, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Another big bun for our collection...he is gorgeous, I´m just a sucker for the big guys and I so love those big ears. I never tire at looking at pics of them and he looks like he´s settled in well. Like the name as well, it suits him. Hope to hear more about Murray.



Should have read the last few posts, she had to give Murray back to the the original owner.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 3, 2013)

Oh he is such a cutie, it's a shame it didn't work out but as Azerane said, you did the best thing for Murray (and im sure it wasn't an easy decision since you probably bonded with it right away!). You'll find the perfect bun that fits in with your household, it's just a matter of time. =)


----------

